# Bear Skull measurements



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Does anyone know how to measure a bear skull? I got one in Sept. in Ontario that went between 520 and 550. I don't know if that would be big enough to qualify or not. His head looked huge to me, but I don't really know much about it. I don't want to take it to get measured without at least a preliminary measurement. I'd feel like an idiot taking it to get measured and finding out it was no where near close. Thanks for any info. you can provide.


----------



## skyblaster (Oct 26, 2001)

man oh man. every time i hear this story that bear gets bigger and bigger. no matter how big that bear's skull is it will never come close to being as big as yours. go lay down by your bowl.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Brothers can be a real problem. You can't get a bear when they don't, and you can't bury them in the back yard!


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Maybe this will help! 

http://www.vpsa.org/bear.htm


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

B & C measures the overall length of the skull and the widest outside width of the skull. These two measurements are added together for the final score. To make the B & C records the total score has to exceed 20 inches An average bear will measure around 17-18 inches.

B & C bear score calculator is found here: http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRecords/bc_scoring_bear.asp?area=bgRecords&type=Bear


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Thanks for the help. I took some measurements myself and it looks like it will be worth it to get an official score, despite what my brother says, the bears head is bigger than mine.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

congrats on the bear! 

I've seen one B and C black Bear a freind in the UP has mounted in his house. I think it scored 20-7/10. Dressed weight of that bear was 640lbs. His daughter shot it about 5 years ago with a 30-30. The bear is 8 or 9 foot long, awesome!.


----------

